# Dog Stroke???



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My dog just had a stroke or something. We were sitting together and we went to get up and her legs gave out and tensed up and she was trying to walk to me so I laid down and didn't move her it got worse she collapsed all tense and non responsive wasn't breathing. It last maybe a minutes or two I don't know felt like eternity. 

She got a little better. Breathed. Stretched. Eyes rolled back to focus. She is fine now. 

Clearly she needs vet I just want to know what's going she's my first dog I'm alone in college. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

My dog does that too. It's a seizer. He's a chocolate lab, and it happens to the retriever breeds. And to younger dogs as well. He has them like once a week, he has epilepsy. It doesn't hurt him and he doesn't know he even has them. 

I hope your dogs okay, take her to the vet as soon as you can. 
And here's a random pic of my dog being cute
View attachment 86649



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's an 8yo Rat Terrrier with no history of them and recently had a benign tumor removal. No cancer.


Nearest e vet is 30 min willing to drive bit don't want anything to happen to her. She was acting pained but now is normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you giving her any medication? That might has done it. 

Just keep her comfortable and happy until you can go to a vet. When my dog had his first one, we didn't take him that night, we took him the next day, and he was fine until then. 

I'm not an expert, but I told you what I know what to do. I hope she's okay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She vegan displaying clear pain behavior so I took her to the vet. It was the post seizure condition the name I don't have on hand. 

Her vitals and everything were normal. She gets better as time passes. She's been thus diagnosed with epilepsy with another episode expected within three months. I'm so sad. 

The good news is she didn't suffer any damage from not breathing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sorry. I know it's not fun to watch


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Just take a deep breath and don't stress out about it. Epilepsy is typically harmless and can come on when a dog gets older. My friends dog is 10 years old and she recently developed epilepsy but shes still kickin it. Its just a scary experience. Seizures normally don't leave any lasting damage. Didn't you recently move? The stress of moving couldve caused a seizure due to the stress. Just try and keep her stress levels down and she should be fine. If she does have a stroke, give her baby apsrin immediately. Its a blood thinner and it could mean life or death. My chihuahua had a stroke and would have died without it. If she has a seizure just remain calm, make sure shes on her side and wait it out. I would take her to the vet again in a month and just make sure everything is okay and going smoothly. Sorry for the rambling. Just try not to stress out about it. These things come with old age.


----------

